# Should I do it - CRV ?



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Company Car goes back next month, and I need a family car to replace it(keeping my TT of course).

We need room for kids, bikes etc plus driving down to the Alps in Feb - and the Mrs likes the good visibility of a 4 x 4. I've test driven a Disco (too tall for my Garage), Rav, CRV, Grand Vitara and Freelander (too unreliable).

CRV is currently on top due to space, responsiveness, spec etc - any views (I did consider swapping the TT for an S4 Avant - would this be a better bet ?)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Company Car goes back next month, and I need a family car to replace it(keeping my TT of course).
> 
> We need room for kids, bikes etc plus driving down to the Alps in Feb - and the Mrs likes the good visibility of a 4 x 4. I've test driven a Disco (too tall for my Garage), Rav, CRV, Grand Vitara and Freelander (too unreliable).
> 
> CRV is currently on top due to space, responsiveness, spec etc - any views (I did consider swapping the TT for an S4 Avant - would this be a better bet ?)


Burdd has a Rav4 and it is the best thing since sliced bread. Would recommend it without reservation.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CRV is great tow car. A little more 'honest' than the Rav.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Mate has just got his third CRv. Great car for what it is and brilliant when we all went skiing.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

wait for X3 ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

My freind has got a HRV (Joymachine) which he loves. If you want to be a bit more stylish get the HRV, becasue the CRV is a bit more 'family', but i cant see any problems with it. Japanese engines go for years and the build quality is good.

Game on.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> My freind has got a HRV (Joymachine) which he loves. If you want to be a bit more stylish get the HRV, becasue the CRV is a bit more 'family', but i cant see any problems with it. Japanese engines go for years and the build quality is good.
> 
> Game on.


Kev, only issue is I have a family!

And I'll be prob going for the Exec anyway with all the bells & whistles. CRV was much roomier inside and drove better than the RAV IMHO, however it was dry when I drove the RAV and pissing down when I drove the CRV which led to some understeer!

Thanks all for your comments. Will try the RAV and CRV again, and maybe a Disco & X5. I take the point about the X3 as I imagine they'll have the suspension sorted by the time it lands, however my family car needs to be something I don't need to care too much about - unlike the TT.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Friends of ours have recently got a CRV to replace their ageing Vectra. They love it. And I guess Honda Reliability would be top of your list for a family motor.

Have you thought about the 'soft-roader' type cars as well - or are they not big enough/tall enough?

Audi's All-road, the Volvo XC-90 (I can't think of any others at the mo.)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

OK thanks for the comments guys - its ordered!

2004 CRV Exec Manual with Titanium Leather (like Anis) in Cosmic Grey - new colour, somewhere between Avus and Dolphin Grey I hope. 16in Alloys, Heated Seats, SatNav - no Bose available though.

I negotiated 1700 quid off the OTR price and 20% off the options (weren't many to add on the Exec Model! It should arrive around 20 Jan.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'm off to test drive a CRV this afternoon


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

When I acquired the TT we took a completely different approach although we still needed a 'family' car most of the time. So we bought a Mondeo to go alongside the TT. As a work horse its a brilliant machine - really cheap to buy and run, drives well, copious room for four people in comfort (far more than any 4x4 I have come across - and I had a plethora of Discoveries in the past), huge boot, cycle rack on roof bars and will cruise at 90mph+ all day and return 32mpg overall. It does everything we want for the vast majority of the year.

For the occasions when we go on holiday etc. then we just hire something appropriate for a couple of weeks - enormous Land Cruiser or whatever - get it delivered to the house and taken away afterwards and you don't even have to clean it before you hand it back


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> I'm off to test drive a CRV this afternoon


Let us know what you think - it won't compete with the TT or VX for handling & performance but hopefully will eat up the miles for family trips. I thought overall it was the best drive out of the rivals and Doris preferred it too (she will be using it mostly). I liked the high driving position and visibility.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Drove it. Liked it. Couldn't agree a deal so walked away. Dealer didn't really impress.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul
Try Drive the Deal - I used that as my pricing benchmark. I agree, the dealers do seem very laid back and not necessarily as knowledgable as one would hope - maybe they've been going to Audi Training School!

However when it came to cutting it we got it nailed quite quickly

Rob


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Got it - and much to my surprise, did 200 miles on monday and love it! It's great to drive, stacks of space, the 2004 SatNav has postcode recognition.

I came back on monday night with a grin on my face which honestly I wasn't expecting. Will post a pic over the weekend


----------

